# Bees!



## timarp000 (Sep 1, 2013)

*1.
Taken With -
Nikon D7100
105mm f/2.8 VR
ISO 400
f/11
1/4000 sec*

*































































2.
**Taken With -
Nikon D7100
105mm f/2.8 VR
ISO 800
f/11
1/1600 sec
*
*




**























































3.
Taken With -
Nikon D7100
105mm f/2.8 VR
ISO 400
f/11
1/2500 sec
*


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 1, 2013)

First one is a great shot with the bee collecting the pollen. I would if  I had to be critical is notch up the exposure a little more.


----------

